# How Reliable is the R56?



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Just wondering, from a reliability point of view, how the new R56 MINI has been for those of you who bought one.

Any common or symptomatic complaints you guys seeing?

I've perused the UK-based message boards (e.g. mini2.com) but haven't seen any preponderance of one single fault. Saw rattles and trim issues, and a few cases of transmission issues (whine, noise, etc) but nothing consistent.

When the R53 came out there was a few gearboxes that dropped the syncro on second gear from what I recall, plus an issue with mis-fitting trunk latches, and a few cases of broken anti-freeze bottles in the engine compartment. Anyone who have a newly bought R56 have problems they are seeing?

:dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

R56 seems fine for me so far. Had an issue with my DSC going bonkers at stop lights - dealer reflashed it I believe - and since my trip to the shop it's been fine. The R56's been far more reliable than my last two BMWs. Not even close really. 9 months and 1 unscheduled trip to the dealer for the DSC (and trim that was damaged on delivery). To me that's golden!

My SA keeps calling about some stupid CD tray recall thing but I have no idea what she's talking about and don't much care (never use the CD player or the storage area beneath the sHVAC controls).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> R56 seems fine for me so far. Had an issue with my DSC going bonkers at stop lights - dealer reflashed it I believe - and since my trip to the shop it's been fine. The R56's been far more reliable than my last two BMWs. Not even close really. 9 months and 1 unscheduled trip to the dealer for the DSC (and trim that was damaged on delivery). To me that's golden!
> 
> My SA keeps calling about some stupid CD tray recall thing but I have no idea what she's talking about and don't much care (never use the CD player or the storage area beneath the sHVAC controls).


The recall is to replace the tray for the "secret compartment" in the dash above the glove-box. On the early cars it does not open, and they have to go back and retrofit the new tray so that you can use the compartment.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> The recall is to replace the tray for the "secret compartment" in the dash above the glove-box. On the early cars it does not open, and they have to go back and retrofit the new tray so that you can use the compartment.


Oh. That can wait for sure...i don't keep anything in my car anyway.


----------

